# VBulletin tools.php



## Catzilla (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone have VBulletins tools.php ???
I need it.
thanks


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello Catzilla,

The file tools.php can be found within the do_not_upload folder of your VB package. Upload this file to your admincp directory.

Good luck


----------

